# Wilding on Anglesey



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

These pictures were taken from where we overnighted.



Sorry, I had to delete the pictures as too special to possibly get spoiled on open forum


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Suoper*

Great photos, looks like a nice spot too!


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Cor blimey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you were lucky a few years ago came off the ferry stoped country park had hardly put handbrake on when jobs worth came along CAN'T STOP HERE was his genteel greeting.

Regards

Swallow


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

swallow said:


> Cor blimey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you were lucky a few years ago came off the ferry stoped country park had hardly put handbrake on when jobs worth came along CAN'T STOP HERE was his genteel greeting.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Swallow


Never had a problem and one of our regular wilding locations.
We hope to go there in the next few days


----------

